# Rams



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Can anyone post some pics of their Bolivian Rama or German Blue RAMS. :-D


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wish I could but they passed half a year ago. Wonderful gorgeous fish they are though! Cant wait to see others!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've got a great pair of German rams, but no camera.  They are great fish. I'm hoping mine will spawn once they mature a bit more.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Are Rams Agressive towards any kind of fish???


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

FishCrazy1234 said:


> Are Rams Agressive towards any kind of fish???


Other Rams to an extent, males will stake out terratories and keep other males out of there. (never seen a real fight, they just pick at each other to establish who's in charge of where.)

Also if a pair mate up they will be aggressive to anything that comes into their brooding area, but that's just like almost all other cichlids.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

anyone got any pics ?


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Are Rams hard to take care of in anyones experience...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not really but I do know the local store owner said she has a hard time finding any that can survive very long in the water conditions in our city. She said if I could breed them she would gladly buy them off me because local breeders have fish that do better in local water conditions.


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

i just joined the site 10 mins ago but i cant resist a request for pictures 

http://community.webshots.com/photo/119714400/265016217uuTDpi
http://community.webshots.com/photo/119714400/326886396rQsmwV
http://community.webshots.com/photo/326886469/326886469DASfdg
http://community.webshots.com/photo/326886696/326886696qmXcpT

2 bolivian rams and 2 german rams...finially sexed to be all males ( my luck ) living happily in a 75g tank.

Sin


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice rams i have been lookin everywhere locally for a pair of bolivian rams but still unsuccessful..argh are they really hard to keep all the websites i researched said so


----------



## Sin (Jul 29, 2005)

Bolivians are hardier then the blues thats for sure but blues arnt made out of glass either. There is alot of hyp surround blues and in my opinion its mostly to keep new keepers from being disapointed. They wont handle newb mistakes like ammonia and nitrite spikes. This is prolly why they are marked as fragil im not sure though. i almost didnt get them at all because of all the beware signs but i finially said heck with it and they been more then happy ever since lol.

in short if you have a aged tank and know how to prevent over feeding and how to spot issues i dont see a problem with them at all. i also keep them in 7.6ph which by their coloring as you can see in the pic they dont seem to mind at all lol. If you know what cyclign is then i say get the german blue rams. if you got the room get both. most agression ive seen out of them is a 12 inch chase and then they get back together shortly after lol.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My blues have been really easy to take care of. I've had no problems at all. If you have really high pH that might be an issue though.


----------



## FishCrazy1234 (Jun 23, 2005)

Is there any way to tell the females from the males...


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

I have one german blue and one german gold,great fish. Anybody know if they could breed?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

yes, they can breed, they are color varieties of the same species


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

will they protect the fry like some other cichlids


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are a few pics of mine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

wow nice healthy fish dude!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Very nice ATC 

wrestler: Yes they will protect the fry. 

Also be careful because every now and then they break normal rules (as with anything) I had 5 in a 100 gallon tank and they all killed each other off fighting for territories. The tank they were in has more hiding places/caves than God. That just really shouldn't have happened. So when you get them in your tank watch them closely for signs of this kind of thing. I believe I had all males which was part of the problem.


----------



## petlover516 (Mar 29, 2009)

FishCrazy1234 said:


> Is there any way to tell the females from the males...


 yes there is. well in the blues at least. males are bigger, bluer, and have nicer finnage. females are much smaller and the finnage doesn't really stand out as much but still is beautiful, the "blue" is more of a grayish color, and they have deeper, bright fuschia bellies. ive heard they are difficult to keep, than how come i saw an egg-filled female 1 time in a pet store tank??!!!


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

here is my blue:fish:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Very nice color


----------

